# distorted logo - high density design on cheap polo shirt



## tracyrode (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi,
I took a job I should have said no to. I have a logo that's about 3 x 3 inches and has almost 13,000 stitches. They gave me the cheapest polo shirts known to man. I've tried hooping tightly, hooping loosely, and hooping normally. I'm using a self adhesive spray with 2 sheets of medium weight stabilizer. The logo is a delta chi coat of arms or crest. The satin border is misaligned with the design. When I do a test stitch out on a heavy stabilizer, it's perfect, but stitching a shirt is distorted. I've also tried the heavy stabilizer with the shirt. I've also both a 75/11 and 80/12 ballpoint and the 75/11 works better. Any advice? I've never had this problem before and have been embroidering for 4 years. 
Thanks!


----------



## JADigitizing (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Tracy, Sounds like you have tried everything on the production side of embroidery. If you want, you can send me the file and I can see if there are any adjustments that can be made in the digitizing that hopefully helps. I would be happy to help.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Tracy
Sounds like a frustrating project.
First I would have a good digitizer take a look at the file and see if there is something that can be done to stabalize it better. 
My suggestion is look at the underlay and possibly study fills to reduce density in filles and use better underlays.
Next and maybe more important. I have seen 1000 times where people use good backing but use sizes that do NOT touch the hoop on all sides. 
This will cause a fail every time. Your garment is not stable unless you use backing that is big enough to touch all sides of the hoop. 
I would NOT stretch the shirt too tight this will cause it to rebound and pucker around the embroidery when you take it out of the hoop.
Last but not least, reduce the tensions on the machine as much as possible and still get good embroidery. 
Tight tensions pull on the garment and design as the pantograph moves causing distortion and loss of registration. 
The lightest tension you can accomplish and still get nice smooth embroidery is the right answer but some machines do not do well with light tensions so this may take some practice and adjusting. 
Many shops fix too many problems by screwing the tensions knobs tight. 
Thats a mistake and produces poor quality embroidery and causes more production issues as well.

Good Luck, If you want to email me the file to test here I will be happy to do so. I have scrap t shirt fabric if I can sew it on that you should be able to set it on most golf shirts without a problem.

Rick


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

tracyrode said:


> Hi,
> I'm using a self adhesive spray with 2 sheets of medium weight stabilizer.


my first thoughts were that you need to hoop the backing with the design. i'd use a heavy cut-away. that, and the design is probably too dense or isn't digitized correctly for a light weight garment. i'd be happy to take a look at the design for you if you like.


----------



## tracyrode (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you Rick. Those are very good suggestions. I'm finished with the project but I've printed your post and will look at all of those angles for the next time.


----------

